# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  La primera desaladora solar(a nivel industrial) del mundo estará en Arabia Saudí

## Jonasino

> Lo dice Abengoa, que ha anunciado hace apenas unas horas que "ha sido seleccionada por Advanced Water Technology (AWT) para desarrollar de forma conjunta, en Arabia Saudí, la primera planta desaladora del mundo a gran escala y que operará a partir de energía solar". Abengoa define a AWT como "la entidad comercial de King Abdulaziz City Science and Technology".
> La primera desaladora solar del mundo estará en Arabia Saudí
> 
> Abengoa explica que el proyecto que lidera junto a AWT (que es una filial de la empresa pública árabe Taqnia) es "pionero en el mundo". Y es que, según la ingeniería sevillana, la planta solar fotovoltaica que prevé poner en marcha será capaz "de producir la energía necesaria para el proceso de desalación, reduciendo los costes de operación de forma considerable". Además -continúa la firma española-, la desaladora "contará con un sistema que permitirá la optimización del consumo eléctrico y un pre-tratamiento para reducir el alto índice de salinidad, aceites y grasas que presenta el agua de mar en esta zona". Según el comunicado que ha difundido hace unas horas Abengoa, la desaladora de Al Khafji "producirá 60.000 metros cúbicos de agua diariamente, con la que se abastecerá a la región de Al Khafji, al noroeste de Arabia Saudí, garantizando así el suministro de agua durante todo el año".
> 
> 130 millones de dólares
> Con esta adjudicación, Abengoa amplía su capacidad total de desalación "a casi 1.500 millones de metros cúbicos al día, suficiente como para abastecer a 8,5 millones de personas en todo el mundo". Por otro lado, para AWT -informa la compañía española-, el proyecto representa su incursión inicial en las actividades de exploración y de producción de agua desalada. AWT es la entidad comercial de King Abdulaziz City Science and Technology, que se define como "una organización científica independiente que rinde cuentas administrativamente al primer ministro" (al rey Abdulaziz de Arabia Saudí). KACST, que asegura tiene 2.500 empleados, opera en aquel país como agencia nacional para la ciencia y, asimismo, como laboratorio nacional. El proyecto está valorado en 130 millones de dólares estadounidenses, según Abengoa.


Fuente: http://www.energias-renovables.com/a...stara-20150121

----------

